# ATTENTION Twitter Hacking



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi Edward,

We follow each other on Twitter. Your Twitter account has been hacked and is sending out messages with links to malicious websites. I got several. Please change your password ASAP and make sure it's not an easily guessed one. Hopefully you already know or will get this before someone reports you and gets you banned from Twitter. Good luck!!


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Ouch!

Need my shotgun, Ed?


----------



## sierra09 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well, not that message from Ed on Twitter makes more sense. The link didn't work for me which sounds like a good thing but I'll run a scan to be sure.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Ed, You've been "Tweetjacked"!  Hope you can fix it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Not to hijack Ed's thread, but is anyone else having a problem with Facebook and viruses?  
I have had two now and I'm afraid to get back on.  It's killing me too.  Being home I was
loving keeping up with family and friends through FB.  Now I'm afraid to get back on.


Ed, hope you get your situation worked out.  OP, very nice of you to give him a heads up.

deb


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Deb, I was hearing this morning that some DNS servers may have been hacked, as Chrome was sending facebook requests to myspace.  I didn't have a problem in firefox at the time, though, and it's working correctly for me in chrome this afternoon.  As always, just do the best you can to protect your computer with antivirus and firewalls, and use good, strong passwords to protect your account.


----------



## Elmore Hammes (Jun 23, 2009)

Ed mentioned in the Operation E-Book thread that he was aware (and sorry) his Twitter feed had been hacked, and has changed his password accordingly. You might want to PM him if you are still seeing activity that is suspicious.
Elmore


----------



## BP Myers (Jun 7, 2009)

I suspect it's another clever marketing scheme.

>)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a great antivirus program.  I'm not sure about a firewall or how to go about finding out what I have.  
I'm not very computer literate.  Just enough to get by.  
deb


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

This is what happened to Edward. His account was sending out the "This You??" messages.

http://mashable.com/2010/02/24/this-you-phishing-attack/


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

drenee said:


> Not to hijack Ed's thread, but is anyone else having a problem with Facebook and viruses?
> I have had two now and I'm afraid to get back on. It's killing me too. Being home I was
> loving keeping up with family and friends through FB. Now I'm afraid to get back on.


Nope. I've never gotten a virus from Facebook, and I'm on the site all the time.


----------



## ldenglish (Jul 18, 2009)

A lot of Tweeters have had their accounts hijacked by the same spammer. The tweets all say "This you?" Haven't seen any problems on Facebook though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've received this tweet from several Twitter accounts today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

On any website, be it Facebook or any other, don't click on links that you're not sure of. There are a lot of ads on Facebook, I never click on them, nor do I click on anything in messages I get that aren't from people I actually know.

Here's some info on things you can do to make yourself safer on the 'Net from one of my favorite tech sites, Geekstogo:

http://www.geekstogo.com/forum/index.php?autocom=custom&page=How_did_I

I did check out the tweet I got that purported to be from Ed, and my web security plugin to Firefox blocked the site that it linked to.

Betsy


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Beware of opening videos on facebook, too, even if they're from someone you know.  I got a nasty virus from opening one I thought was from my dad but was actually sent by a hacker.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I have had two viruses:  Both, I believe, were Facebook related.  NOW, I just stick to the regular pages...profile, wall.  I do not do any of the polls, or click on any of the links.  

Did anyone PM Ed?

NYKFAN:  Nice of you to give Ed a shout.  Hope he caught it in time and changed his password.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ReeseReed said:


> Beware of opening videos on facebook, too, even if they're from someone you know. I got a nasty virus from opening one I thought was from my dad but was actually sent by a hacker.


I've been known to ask friends if they sent me something before opening it, especially if I wasn't expecting it or if it's from someone who usually doesn't send things. When I send things to my brother, I work some variation of "it's from your sister, really" into the subject so he knows it's safe.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Did anyone PM Ed?
> 
> NYKFAN: Nice of you to give Ed a shout. Hope he caught it in time and changed his password.


Ed apparently knows and has changed his password:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,20560.msg385157.html#msg385157

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi all:

I had the problem corrected by 7 am after it happened. I had an emal from Belinda. And seeral others. Funny, I didn;t know about this thread until I got a google alert on my name that said ATTENTION EDWARD PATTERSO, and I thought I was being drafted again.   If this thread continues, perhaps the OP title can be chaned to something like - Twitter Hacking: Beware, not that I mind all the publicity, but now it's like a giant billboard like the one leading to The Dark Tower. Just a suggestion.

Edward C. Patterson (don;t forget the C)
(Surrender Dorothy!!!!) Sorry, I'm just a friend of Dorothy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

All the best


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I had the problem corrected by 7 am after it happened. I had an emal from Belinda. And seeral others. Funny, I didn;t know about this thread until I got a google alert on my name that said ATTENTION EDWARD PATTERSO, and I thought I was being drafted again.  If this thread continues, perhaps the OP title can be chaned to something like - Twitter Hacking: Beware, not that I mind all the publicity, but now it's like a giant billboard like the one leading to The Dark Tower. Just a suggestion.
> 
> ...


Mods, feel free to delete this. I was only trying to help. I don't know Edward's email address so I posted here. I apologize.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Mods, feel free to delete this. I was only trying to help. I don't know Edward's email address so I posted here. I apologize.


Not a problem....I'll change the original heading for the thread.

L


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. I really appreciate the gesture (the original one to contact me, and this new one to consign me to oblivion   for my foolish whoops!)

Ed Patterson
A Friend of Dorothy as they say in Greenwich Village and the Castro


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Mods, feel free to delete this. I was only trying to help. I don't know Edward's email address so I posted here. I apologize.


NYC, not to worry, you were doing the right thing!

Betsy


----------



## J Dean (Feb 9, 2009)

Shotgun's ready for you any time you need it, Ed


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Just don't shoot out my left eye. It's the only one I've got. Does Percy Jackson need another Cyclops?

 

Ed Patterson
Percy Jackson's Handsome Half-brother


----------

